# tig torch ?



## rbemiss (Nov 19, 2008)

i remember a while back reading a thread on tig machines and setups. in that read a few tig guys recommended a torch that was better than others. i did a search and came up empty, sorry. i am really curious on what torch you tig gurus think is a better option. would love to re-read that thread.
thanks.


----------



## afwalker (Apr 26, 2012)

ck flex loc would be the one I'd hope to get. Bends but can lock so you can walk the cup:
look at weldingtipsandtricks dot com, ck flex loc
cheers
andy walker
I'd show the link, but I need 10 posts


----------



## Meriwether (Jul 26, 2007)

I really like my WeldTec 9F. Wrote http://meriwethercycles.wordpress.com/2011/03/19/new-tig-torch-and-gas-lens/this about 2 yrs ago and it's still like new after many hours of use.
I had a CK flex but it didn't hold its head as well (spring back) as much as the WeldTec. The WeldTec is thicker gripped, if that matters. If you're interested I'll sell u my CK 9 flex head...


----------



## Rody (Sep 10, 2005)

Guys, be cautious adopting the flex head torches. Their versatility in position is also it's weak point, often causing the internal gas line to crack after repetitive use. This allows room air to be pulled into the shielding gas, contaminating your molten material.

This often occurs without fanfare...you can get away with it on steel and Al for a bit and only notice some funny discoloration, but on TI it will drive you bonkers until you diagnose the origin of the inclusion.

Best to use a simple rigid head and work on other methodology for reaching difficult areas.

cheers,

rody


----------



## Meriwether (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks for the fair warning Rody, will have to keep an eye out for that. I really like the flex head but try not to flex at all unless it's an awkward position. 

Long shot here but is there any way to check for cracks and leaks before it affects the weld? Something like finding a thorn puncture in a tube by dunking it in a tub of water...? I.e., plugging the gas lens and listening closely for air escaping the flex head?


----------



## rbemiss (Nov 19, 2008)

can't say i have heard of a flexable head. 
right now i am using a wp20 liquid cooled that came with my machine. seems to be fine for me, since i am a total beginner trying to learn on my own. i did get a gas lens when it was new. 
i know the best way to get better is time under the helmet, but i was wondering if there was a torch that you guys preferred.
thanks all

made a mistake when posted my current setup. i double checked today at my shop. its a wp 20 liquid cooled.
sorry for the bone head mistake.


----------



## Meriwether (Jul 26, 2007)

rbemiss said:


> can't say i have heard of a flexable head.
> right now i am using a wp17 that came with my machine. seems to be fine for me, since i am a total beginner trying to learn on my own. i did get a gas lens when it was new.
> i know the best way to get better is time under the helmet, but i was wondering if there was a torch that you guys preferred.
> thanks all


Ditch the torch you got with the machine and get the 9 unless you're going to be welding bigger thicker things than bike frames. Mine also came with a 17 and it's a beast compared to a 9. Whether it's WeldTec or CK, you'll be happy you swapped.

i'll shut up now.


----------



## afwalker (Apr 26, 2012)

Rody,
Do you think that the flex loc is any different? If you keep it locked most of the time maybe the line is less likely to leak? I guess I'd be only using 2 or so positions , but going back and forth would be the weak link. (no, that's not what she said
cheers
andy walker


----------



## 9iron (Jan 25, 2013)

Speedway.


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Hey;

I'm using the torch that came with my Miller 180. Works for me as far as I know, which isn't very. Of course, as is always the case, it is the operator and his level of skill that really counts, but I would not be opposed to upgrading my torch if I thought there was a real advantage in doing so. A discussion of WHY any given torch is "better" than another - the substantive or subjective differences - would be most useful to those like me that don't know any different.


----------



## rbemiss (Nov 19, 2008)

speedway?


thanks again for the info. the local welding supply store really only knows the basics. they offer no support for my questions on thin materials, etc. this is why i asked here. if there is a better anything that might take 2% off my learning curve and make it easier going i'm all in. 
in the grand scheme of things how much could a torch upgrade be? a couple hundred bucks... ?
i will research a 9.
thanks


----------



## rbemiss (Nov 19, 2008)

TrailMaker said:


> Hey;
> 
> I'm using the torch that came with my Miller 180. Works for me as far as I know, which isn't very. Of course, as is always the case, it is the operator and his level of skill that really counts, but I would not be opposed to upgrading my torch if I thought there was a real advantage in doing so. A discussion of WHY any given torch is "better" than another - the substantive or subjective differences - would be most useful to those like me that don't know any different.


good post. wish my vocabulary was this good. would make things way easier.


----------



## 9iron (Jan 25, 2013)

rbemiss said:


> speedway?
> 
> thanks again for the info. the local welding supply store really only knows the basics. they offer no support for my questions on thin materials, etc. this is why i asked here. if there is a better anything that might take 2% off my learning curve and make it easier going i'm all in.
> in the grand scheme of things how much could a torch upgrade be? a couple hundred bucks... ?
> ...


These are the torches we use SpeedWay® High Performance Torches
I think one of mine is going on 15 years. They perform and just "feel good" in your hand.


----------



## afwalker (Apr 26, 2012)

Wow those Speedways can handle a lot of amps.
cheers


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

rbemiss said:


> good post. wish my vocabulary was this good. would make things way easier.


Just like TIG welding;

Practice, practice, practice. Interest breeds aptitude!


----------



## Rody (Sep 10, 2005)

I suppose it all comes down to how often you are flexing your head...in a small production/hobby environment there is less probability of fatigue failures than in a commercial setting where the torch is used every day for hours at a time.

cheers,

rody


----------



## jay_ntwr (Feb 15, 2008)

afwalker said:


> Rody,
> Do you think that the flex loc is any different? r


I was wondering that too. The ones that crack are the semi-flex heads and I get that they have a finite limit in how much flexing they can do. This one looks different with the swivel head and is purpose built do to what it's doing. But then I trust Rody too. Rody, did you see how this head "flexes"?


----------



## Fortyfour (Feb 23, 2010)

*Tig Torches*

I've used a 9 style torch on a friend's Lincoln and loved it. My personal setup is a CK130 Rigid head with superflex hose. I like the fact that the head is at 90 as it helps setup good positioning of the torch/tungsten in relation to the work. In tight spots or difficult positions, it's taught me to hold the torch in different fashions and getting forced to hold the torch in different ways is good as it helps to hone the skills. (*Towards the end of this video*, you can see how I'm holding the torch in different ways while tacking - I place the hose across my lap to help take the weight of it off the torch so it's even lighter in the hand and for long passes, it aids in keeping your hand in place/fresh.)



No matter which torch you get, you will love the lighter/smaller bodies of the aftermarket torches and I highly recommend getting the super flex type hoses (I got mine in 25' version and glad for it - never know when you need to weld across the shop space). Also be sure to get a gas lens, with the "stubby" version of the alumina cups. Part number: 53N61S (CK Specific No. 2AG8). The gas lens helps to cut down on turbulence and aids in arc control as well as good, even gas distribution.

*VSalon has a nice thread* on this topic too for those interested with a lot of information. Hope this helps - good luck!


----------



## rbemiss (Nov 19, 2008)

thanks. will definetly be doing some research and replacing my stock torch now that you guys have steered me right. appreciate it.


----------



## Harvie (Jan 27, 2013)

I will say this after 45 years of welding. Go water cooled now and save yourself lots of money.

I have miller welders 350 tig 350 mig, I use Bernard now ITW coolers, Weldcraft mig and CK tig torches. get the super flex hoses and stay away from "flex" anything. If you need to get into some area that your torch won't get get a smaller torch head..

look at these places:WeldTec® Welding Water Cooler

then lookup CK Worldwide

test the stuff at the lws, buy something from them and write model nos down.

Then go fishing for used eqt on craigslist. pros don't list on ebay anymore because of the 12-15% fees....

LEARN THE COSTS of the pieces you are looking to buy and pounce when you see it advertized for sale.

Most pro welders will sell their used stuff when moving up or out of the trade and that is the stuff you are looking to get..

Right now both Miller and Lincoln have large inventories of eq that they geared up and made for the Keystone pipeline project. Well our current lord and savior has not allowed it. So they are getting antsy and are beginning to discount heavy to move it...:thumbsup:


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

rbemiss said:


> can't say i have heard of a flexable head.
> right now i am using a wp20 liquid cooled that came with my machine. seems to be fine for me, since i am a total beginner trying to learn on my own. i did get a gas lens when it was new.
> i know the best way to get better is time under the helmet, but i was wondering if there was a torch that you guys preferred.
> thanks all
> ...


The torch you've got is the go to choice. Keep it, learn to use it. Every shop I've ever worked in used that torch. They're small enough to get into tight spaces and big enough to do some pretty big work.


----------



## rbemiss (Nov 19, 2008)

can't believe i messed up the model torch i have. duh.
found out quick when i looked up the ck130 on there site. then started looking h20 cooled models. seemed like the one i have is pretty good. wanted to start my learning curve with the best setup i could get. hopefully not learning bad habits.
i will take customfab 's advice and stick with what i have and practice. 
thanks again for everyones input. appreciate it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2013)

Harvie said:


> I will say this after 45 years of welding. Go water cooled now and save yourself lots of money.
> 
> I have miller welders 350 tig 350 mig, I use Bernard now ITW coolers, Weldcraft mig and CK tig torches. get the super flex hoses and stay away from "flex" anything. If you need to get into some area that your torch won't get get a smaller torch head..
> 
> ...


:yawn: now read your PM.


----------

